# Penicillin during neutering



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

I recently called my animal hospital to see about neutering Ludo. They told me that penicillin is used during the procedure - I asked her if dogs can have an allergic reaction in the same way human's can, and she said yes. I know it is a common medicine and they would not use it if it wasn't generally safe, but should I be worried, or is that typical to use during neutering / spaying? Just nervous ...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think it is normal to give it with any surgery. If you look at the bill you'll see the cost of anesthetic, antibiotics etc...I'd trust your vet. A possible infection would be way worse. Good luck!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's like any drug, there are potential side effects. Penicillin is just one of the many drugs which will be used during the procedure. The majority of "allergic" reactions to penicillin are simply sensitivities/intolerance and aren't actually harmful. Few actually have a true allergic reaction to penicillin, causing a severe reaction. If Penicillin was as "harmful" as everyone thinks it would be unlicensed for use/off the market. I really wouldn't worry too much. It's vital to actively work to prevent infection when performing surgery.


----------

